# swell.gr : Abarth 500 Enhancement/Zaino Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hi there everybody!

Heres an ex showroom (test drive car) White Abarth 500, booked in Swell Detail Store for Correction and Zaino protection as well.*










*This little 500 had lots of swirls, from automatic car washes, and heavy butchering on the two doors, after improper way to remove dealeship stickers.*



*Clay and reading for the beginning*


























*Buffers and polishes and... vamos...

Some 50/50's:*








































































































































*Before and after correction:*















































































































































































































































*Some more Detailing... *










































*Exhaust tips before and afters with Zaino Z12:*


















*Final shots after Æaino Z-AIO , 2 ZFX'ed Layers of Z-2 , and Zaino Clear Seal on the top: *


















































































*Some Daylight Shots :
*































































































































*Wheels were sealed with Zaino Z-CS, Tyres with Zaino Z-16 and windows were cleaned with Zaino Z-12
*

*Thanks for watching 
mike
*


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Love these feisty little things! Great work there Mike :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice work, cool car.


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Very nice turnover!!! on this little Devil!!!:buffer:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Great turnaround there! I have one of these in Funk White, awesome little cars


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn that is some mental correction there, the doors were in a right state...

Top work


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome mate, like the 50/50 shots.


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

Looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks superb, great little car too.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Optimus said:


> Love these feisty little things! Great work there Mike :thumb:





Dan_S said:


> Very nice work, cool car.





Pavlosgreece said:


> Very nice turnover!!! on this little Devil!!!:buffer:





Paragon said:


> Great turnaround there! I have one of these in Funk White, awesome little cars





Vmlopes said:


> Damn that is some mental correction there, the doors were in a right state...
> 
> Top work





dhiren_motilal said:


> looks awesome mate, like the 50/50 shots.





50pey said:


> Looks fantastic :thumb:





kemslea said:


> Looks superb, great little car too.


Thanks a lot mates for yours kind comments, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely finish Mike, a real wet look


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike cracking result again with the Zaino, love those little Abarath in white, where did you get your Wolf's and Zanio Banners from as i was looking for one thanks derek


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing work Mike!
Complete transformation judging by the capture of swirls on a white car!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top work Mike :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing as always Mike, the gloss from the white after correction is awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

I Love that car!

Great job, especially on the doors.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> Lovely finish Mike, a real wet look





haris_k said:


> Amazing work Mike!
> Complete transformation judging by the capture of swirls on a white car!





Racer said:


> Top work Mike :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.





AaronGTi said:


> Amazing as always Mike, the gloss from the white after correction is awesome mate :thumb:





matzagrin said:


> I Love that car!
> 
> Great job, especially on the doors.


Thanks guys you're making me blushing...



Derekh929 said:


> Mike cracking result again with the Zaino, love those little Abarath in white, where did you get your Wolf's and Zanio Banners from as i was looking for one thanks derek


Hi Derek, some banners, in my unit are directly from the companies.
These particular two, I had them made, after asking for permission from Zaino and Wolf's.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Paint condition at the doors was devastating. Great work mike. :thumb: I think i'm falling for your write-ups :argie:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work Mike
The car was in a really bad condition!


----------



## James-SS (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks stunning, great result on that! :thumb:

Makes me want to get mine detailed properly, just to see what kind of finish can be extracted from the '1949 White' paint.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Paint condition at the doors was devastating. Great work mike. :thumb: I think i'm falling for your write-ups :argie:





stefstef said:


> Great work Mike
> The car was in a really bad condition!





James-SS said:


> Looks stunning, great result on that! :thumb:
> 
> Makes me want to get mine detailed properly, just to see what kind of finish can be extracted from the '1949 White' paint.


Thanks a lot guys for yours kind comments :thumb:


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

holy god amazing 

is that paint reading good ?? 

ive got the same Abarth 500 but mine is clean and tidy :buffer: with better wheels just wondered about the paint thickness is it good bad or average for a new car ?? 

cheersy


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Ricey155 said:


> holy god amazing
> 
> is that paint reading good ??
> 
> ...


Yes its an average reading.
check this other, Abarth 500 I did some time ago: 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223258
thank you for your comments


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

oh my poor baby  
lucky to be in your hands 

hope things will get better in Greece, greetings from neighbour :wave:


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work mike:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

a_tansel said:


> oh my poor baby
> lucky to be in your hands
> 
> hope things will get better in Greece, greetings from neighbour :wave:


Thanks a lot neighbour 



dmpoyz said:


> Great work mike:thumb::thumb:


Thanks Dimitris :thumb:


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Well ,at first it looked and felt like a blast in the stomach!

But then...ooohhh what a living poetry ,indeed!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*That is one hell of a recovery Mike , you have done the Abarth justice again top job !:thumb:

Dealers take note !

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

nuberlis said:


> Well ,at first it looked and felt like a blast in the stomach!
> 
> But then...ooohhh what a living poetry ,indeed!


Thanks a lot for your kind comment mate 



Eurogloss said:


> *That is one hell of a recovery Mike , you have done the Abarth justice again top job !:thumb:
> 
> Dealers take note !
> 
> Mario*


Thank you so much Mario for your kind words !


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

cheers best get scanning :argie:


Swell.gr said:


> Yes its an average reading.
> check this other, Abarth 500 I did some time ago:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223258
> thank you for your comments


----------

